# افضل كتاب عربي في تحليل الدوائر الالكترونيه



## Awad Alaa (19 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم​اقدم ليكم اليوم كتاب عربي رائع جدا في تحليل الدوائر الالكترونيه اتمنى تستفيدوا منه 

للتحميل :

http://www.mediafire.com/view/37ext...الكهربائية_والإلكترونية-عبد_القادر_الأمين.pdf


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

جارى التحميل بارك الله فيك الرد بعد الاطلاع


----------



## aya salvatore (3 فبراير 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وجهدا مشكورا ولى ملاحظة:
معذرة فى صفحة 289 أمثلة تستخدم فيها بطارية "تيار مستمر" و مجموعة من المكثفات و يحسب كمية الشحنة على كل مكثف
لو العزل مثالى لن يمر تيار لشحن المكثفات الوسطى ولو غير مثالى سيتوزع الجهد على قدر العزل مما يسبب عدم تساوى الجهد وهذه مشكلة عملية معروفة يعمل حسابها جيدا فى أى تصميم حتى لا تتسبب فى انفجار المكثفات الوسطى لو تعدى الجهد الحد الأقصى لتحملها.
كما أن هذا الفصل فى الكتاب لم يتعرض إطلاقا للتيار المتردد و طريقة تفاعل هذه المكونات معها و أيضا أغفل الملفات كليا و تأثيرها و لم يذكر دوائر الرنين
فى صفحة 306 يتحدث عن الإنحياز العكسى و يذكر أن التيار العكسى ثابت ولا يتأثر بالفولت و يغفل جهد الإنهيار وهو أخطر و أهم خاصية فى التوصيل العكسى فهى التى عليها بنى ثنائى الزينر، فى باب الزينر قدم شرحا كما أنه شيء مختلف بينما هو نفس الثنائى فقط تحكم نسبة الشوائب ليكون جهد الإنهيار محكوما عند قيمة محدده
أيضا فى صفحة 325 يوصل 2 ثنائى على التوازى و يقول أنهما متساويان و التيار ينقسم بالتساوى بينهما وهذا خطأ عمليا فلا يوجد دايودين متماثلين و أحدهما عادة يكون أقل قليلا من الآخر فيمر فيه تيار أكبر مسببا سخونته أكثر مما يقلل أكثر من قيمة الجهد فيمر تيار أكبر و هذا حتى يدمر نفسه فيما يسمى Current Hogging و لذا لا يوصل أكثر من وحدتين دوا توصيل مقاومات خارجية إضافية
فى دوائر التقويم لم يذكر استخدام مكثفات التنعيم فى الخرج للحصول على وحدة تغذية

جهد مشكور و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## hat3m (4 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rb-flex (6 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (25 فبراير 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الصالح محمد (19 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبونوافل (26 أبريل 2019)

جوزيت عنا كل خير


----------



## التواتي (15 مارس 2021)

رائع .. تسلم يا طيب


----------

